# Taking the motorhome to portugal



## brian1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi 

We are taking our motorhome to portugal for the first time has anyone got any advice on the toll roads? ie costs etc 

We are travelling from Bilbao - Salamanca - Evora - Algarve 

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## motorhomenomads (May 1, 2005)

I know this is a bit of an old post, but maybe the info will be of help to someone
http://www.gekkoportugal.com/motorhoming-in-portugal.htm


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

We took nearly the same route you are taking except Santander instead of Bilbao last December and you can avoid the toll roads and still travel on good roads all the way down to the Algarve. Didn't cost a penny (or should that be cent?).

We stopped at Burgos, (Municipal site,) Salamanca, (Reggio) and Evora, (Orbitur) before stopping at Praia da Luz for a month.


Enjoy.


Keith


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

brian1 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are taking our motorhome to portugal for the first time has anyone got any advice on the toll roads? ie costs etc
> 
> ...


Brian, check this thread out, you may change your mind

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99822-.html


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Brian,

Done this a time or two. Don't worry about tolls in Spain and Portugal as there are very few of them.

I might be wrong but I can't remember any on the run from Bilbao to Salamanca, or from there to Portugal.

Just set off where you want and enjoy the trip.

Dunworkin


----------

